# Get me best dog shampoo



## meghaverma (Nov 1, 2012)

I need best dog shampoo, how and where to consult the best dog shampoo from where I get?


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Not sure quite what it is you want do you want one with conditioner?? anti flea?? dry hair?? so let us know what breed you have and maybe someone can point you to the right site.


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello, i have 2 Japanese Akita's and they get into all sorts of states but i always have used pet head on them. it makes them smell delicious as well as look pristine. here's the website if you would like to check it out. Pet Head


----------



## melbury (Jul 6, 2012)

my dog loves to roll in fox pooh lol somthing for the smell please


----------



## odettemayers (Jul 14, 2012)

In terms of dog care you should ask your vet on what is the best shampoo for your dog. Every dog has different reactions on something that will put to their body. You better ask the vet and they will give you on what is the best for your dog.


----------



## meghaverma (Nov 1, 2012)

I have got the best from here- Online Pet Shop, Online Pet Store, Pet Accessories, Pet Supplies Online. Even got some more products. Loving it


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

If you want to get the best shampoo for your dogs. Then you have consults with veterinarian.


----------

